# Graphic Designer Wanted for Blog Branding!



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I have plans for an exciting new coffee-blog called 'The Coffee Playground'. It's in its fundamental planning stages and I'm looking for a graphic designer who might want to take on a little side project to brand this blog.

Firstly, what sets this blog apart? Well aside from the norm that you can expect from a coffee-based blog, The Coffee Playground is run by a Barista in one of the UK's top Independent Speciality Coffee Shops, with support from others in the field. The blog will not only contain reviews (of shops, roasters, and coffees), but it will have an dimension of coffee 'experiments' - trialling and testing new ideas in the world of coffee.

What do I need from a graphic designer? Primarily a love of speciality coffee is important, and of course graphic design skills are a must. Specifically, I need a logo, a website design, a choice font/custom font, a style guide (i.e. font size/colours of headings, sub headings etc. for the website). Unfortunately, at this stage, I am unable to offer monetary reward - however you will receive your share of coffee, and of credit on the website.

If you have specific questions, ask below, or PM for more info!

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Passed your request onto my son , he's a graphic designer , if he's interested i'll PM you .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@Slee is a web designer he might be interested


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you for the assistance guys - much appreciated!


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks @coffeechap unfortunately I doubt freelance any more but If you do need someone I do know a great graphic designer. To be honest though you could use WordPress, but a them from theme forest and take some great photos to make it look awesome. Then ask you need to pay for is the hosting or do it for free at wordpress. Com and but a domain name.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Cheers for the response slee. I can manage the web development and intend to use Wordpress, however I can't design for my life!


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Just told a good friend of this.. all the best!


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Have a look at theme forest for wordpress templates you might see one you like for around $30-$50 then simply add your photos and copy


----------



## jeanie (Feb 15, 2016)

Sounds like an interesting idea for a blog







You don't necessarily need a graphic designer though, especially if you're not looking to spend too much money on it. I would suggest looking at a website builder tool which covers all the design elements etc. For example this one lets you pick pre-designed templates by industry and integrate blog features etc.

Good luck, would be interested to see a link once it's up and running


----------

